# Casper in the clouds



## voodoocat (Jul 16, 2003)

On our drive to San Diego I noticed a prism created in the clouds and snapped a photo as we were driving. 







looks like a glowing ghost in the clouds.

zoom


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 16, 2003)

It's mostly called a "sun dog", sometimes they get so bright it seems like a second sun in the sky.
 It's caused by small ice crystals very high up doing a refraction thing similar to a rainbow.
 Great shots incidentally!


----------



## photobug (Jul 16, 2003)

Never seen one of those before. Cool shots!

Jim


----------

